# obsolete equipment parts



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Anyone know of a web site for parts for equipment that is no longer mfged nor is the mfg in business any longer?
I.E., Warner gear boxes or parts for them.
This is Warner of Auburn Indiana which I am told has been out of business for approx. 20 years.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Are they affiliated with Borg Warner if they are you can get parts for them from their or if it is not gears you can buy whatever from any industrial supply house. Some times you can get gears from an industrial supply house like Granger.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

doc, does this mean you got the gearbox apart? What are your needing other than bearings and seals?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

On old equipment you have to think out of the box .
dont look for a bearing for the machine take the bearing and get one with the same numbers or specs . 
I have an old Gheil flail mower and was looking for a belt for it took nearly a year to find a farm dealer that would admit to having one and for $280. so I started looking at belt manufacturers found the same belt for $68 its been running fine for 6 years now


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Bearings and seals you can usually find cheaper from a bearing supplier as long as you can get the sizes to match it up right. 

When you get into the gears themselves, you can often get them machined cheaper than ordering them. Even with newer equipment. Sometimes takes a little trial and error though.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

What ever you do do not tell them what the gear box came off of. Just take the part in and have them match it. If you ask for a bearing on a bush hog they will charge you for time it takes to look it up and order it from the factory. If you go in with a bearing and say match this up it will be a lot less and the same bearing. I learned this a long time ago and it works. If they ask tell them it is one that I had laying around.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

The gear box is not apart.
I have the plate off that I can see the gears.
The pinion gearsare shot.
The mfg is not affiliated with Borg Warner.
Warner of Auburn IN went out of business about 20 years age as far as I can determine.
What industrial supply houses?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

doc
Do some measuring and maybe I can help. I need the input shaft diameter and the number of splines as well as the output shaft diameter and number of splines. What horsepower tractor will be driving the cutter?


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

For input if you mean the diameter of the shaft that comes into the gear box from the PTO then that is 1.5"dia.
The splines are covered by the face plate that connects the shaft to the gear box. I have not figured out how to get this shaft out yet as there is no key/snap ring or anything visable and I am assuming that it is force fitted to a tapered shaft as the output shaft or the shaft that goes to the blades. 
The output shaft is also 1.5" in dia. and has 11 splines on this tapered shaft.
The tractor is a JD 1050 @30-35 HP.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Go here www.agrisupply.com and bring up item #49332


----------



## wnettles (Sep 7, 2020)

doc623 said:


> The gear box is not apart.
> I have the plate off that I can see the gears.
> The pinion gearsare shot.
> The mfg is not affiliated with Borg Warner.
> ...


----------



## wnettles (Sep 7, 2020)

Did you ever find a source for parts for your Warner Auburn gearbox? I have several of them (WA51) that need parts and would appreciate any information.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wnettles said:


> Did you ever find a source for parts for your Warner Auburn gearbox?


The last time he was here was 6 years ago.
Try asking "Sweet Tractors": 





Sweet Farm Equipment - New & Used Farming Tools & Equipment | Tractor Equipment, Implements


SweetTractors.com is a leading online seller of new & used farming tools, tractor equipment, farm implement and much more. Hundreds of Unique New & Used Implements that you cannot find anywhere else! Operating 38+ Years. Free Shipping Included!



www.sweettractors.com





or Agrisupply:





Farm Equipment, Mower Parts, Tractor Parts, Garden Supplies | Agri Supply


Agri Supply carries farm and agricultural supplies, tractor and mower parts, essentials for your home, lawn, or garden and so much more. Come check us out - It's what's inside!




www.agrisupply.com


----------



## wnettles (Sep 7, 2020)

Old Vet said:


> Are they affiliated with Borg Warner if they are you can get parts for them from their or if it is not gears you can buy whatever from any industrial supply house. Some times you can get gears from an industrial supply house like Granger.


Nope, they are not affiliated with Borg Warner. I am still looking for gearbox parts for my Warner Auburn WA50-1 that fits many Lilliston and some King Kutter mowers.


----------

